# Algen aus Schwimmteich absaugen - welche Pumpe?



## Bert (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hallo Beisammen
Der Frage zur richtigen Pumpe schließe ich mich gleich an - dazu mein Vorhaben: Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem absaugen der Algen im eintreten des Problemfalles aus - mein Teich: Natürlicher Schwimmteich ca.15 x 15 m(ohne Folie - nur ausgebaggert und gewartet bis er voll war ) kein dauerhafter Wasserdurchfluss - Landwirtschaftlich genutzte Flächen daneben (mein Algenverursacher) und noch nicht ausreichend Pflanzen (erst ca ein drittel der Uferfläche).
Meine Vorstellung: Im Hochsommer bei extremer Witterung muss ich leider die Algenblüte über meinen Teich ergehen lassen und meine Vorstellung wäre ich sauge diese einfach ab (wenn möglich mit welcher Pumpentechnik ohne dabei den gesamten Molchbestand im Teich zu vernichten) - Filtere das Wasser und lasse es anschließend einfach wieder in den Teich zurück laufen. Strom dazu ist auch nur über ein Aggregat vorhanden.Hat jemand zu diesem Problem Erfahrung bzw. kann mir helfen??
Grus Bert:beeten


----------



## Annett (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Algen aus Schwimmteich absaugen - welche Pumpe?*

Hallo Bert,

zunächst: Herzlich Willkommen bei uns!  

Ich hab mal ein neues Thema aufgemacht mit Deiner Frage.
Das ging nun doch in eine völlig andere Richtung als das andere.

Was für Algen hast Du denn im Teich? Fadenalgen (lassen sich abkeschern) oder "grünes Wasser"?

Gibt es ein Bild vom Teich? Wie alt ist er denn?


----------



## Bert (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Algen aus Schwimmteich absaugen - welche Pumpe?*

Hallo Annett
Danke für deine Hilfe - nun hab ich auch erste Bilder eingestellt (Album) zu den Algen - es handelt sich hierbei um Fadenalgen und im Herbst ist der Schwimmteich (der kleinere Teich) seit 3Jahren wie auf den Bildern - eigentlich ist er schon 10 Jahre alt wurde aber vor fast 3 Jahren umgestaltet ( Insel herausgenommen - abgetieft um auch ein Sprungbrett abringen zu können , Fischbesatz entfernt und die Uferbereiche abgeflacht).
Grus Bert


----------



## Annett (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Algen aus Schwimmteich absaugen - welche Pumpe?*

Hallo Bert,

Fadenalgen bekommst Du nur halbwegs per Pumpe aus dem Teich, wenn sie nirgendwo mehr fest hängen.
Ansonsten hilft nur eine NEUE Klobürste mit langem Stiel und dann drehend abernten oder ein Kescher. So machen das viele hier...

Sollten die Algen sich auch an der Wasseroberfläche sammeln, könnte ein Skimmer helfen.
Dazu gibt es hier sowohl Selbstbauanleitungen als auch genug Leute mit fertig gekauften Skimmern für größere Teiche.
Da im Forum momentan täglich sehr viele neue Einträge erfolgen, findet eben nicht jeder die Themen, wo er antworten/helfen könnte. :?
Daher werden aussagekräftige Titel immer wichtiger. Evtl. probierst Du auch mal die Suchfunktion mit Worten wie Skimmer, Fadenalgen, usw. aus.

Liegen die Algen am Boden, müßtest Du eine Pumpe mit entsprechend großen Öffnungen wählen oder gleich eine Art (Spalt-)Sieb per Schwerkraft verwenden.

Der Sumpfbereich sollte möglichst komplett bepflanzt werden um einen Gegenspieler zu den Algen etablieren zu können. 
Unterwasserpflanzen werden Dir die Karpfen wahrscheinlich ruckzuck killen oder sind die nun raus?


----------



## Bert (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Algen aus Schwimmteich absaugen - welche Pumpe?*

Hallo Annett
Die Idee mit der Klobürste find ich gut - mein Problem ist nur die größe des Teiches (>15x15 Meter) und kannst du mir bezüglich des Absaugens der Algen eine Pumpe oder Methode empfehlen ohne dabei den Molchbstand des Teiches zu killen ??
Wäre ein Injektorsauger der mit einem Hochdruckreiniger angetrieben wird dazu geeignet??
Übrigens der Karpfenbestand ist raus (wurde in den andren Teich verbannt)- daher auch die große Anzahl an Molchen welche sich übrigens mit vorliebe im Algengestrüpp aufhalten!
Grus Bert


----------



## Annett (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Algen aus Schwimmteich absaugen - welche Pumpe?*

Hallo Bert,

solange die __ Molche da drinnen sitzen, würde ich gar nichts unternehmen. Die werden sicherlich laichen wollen. 
Es fällt sicher schwer einfach abzuwarten, aber die Algen rennen nicht weg.  

Mit sowas "Injektorsauger der mit einem Hochdruckreiniger angetrieben wird" kenne ich mich leider überhaupt nicht aus... aber vielleicht jemand anders? 

Ansonsten siehe auch hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16160


----------

